# Balzer JOSSA oder Knüpel aus dem Sack



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2020)

Möchte hier mal kurz und knapp eine Rute von mir Vorstellen, eigentlich sind so alte Knüppel überhaupt nicht mein ding. Ich habe sie durch Zufall vor ein paar Monaten in der Bucht entdeckt wo sie als Gespließte  Hecht und Huchen Rute angeboten wurde, ohne zu überlegen habe ich dann mal mit ein paar wenige Euros darauf geboten und auch dann nicht mehr dran gedacht. Umso überraschter war ich das ich sie für ganz kleines erstanden habe, naja also überwiesen und gedacht nagele ich sie halt an nee Wand als Garderobe oder ähnliches  (da hatte ich schon mein Angelzimmer im Hinterkopf ).
Leicht geschockt war ich dann als sie bei mir ankam und ich sah beim auspacken das sie zu 99,9% ungefischt war, bei so ein altes Teil (ich gehe mal davon aus das sie alt ist, habe bis jetzt leider nix über die Rute im Internet finden können) fast unglaublich, das mit der Garderobe hat sich erledigt  .
jetzt bin ich am schauen was für eine Rolle optisch am besten daran aus sieht, schön wäre es wenn ich Ungefär das Bj. wüsste. 
das einzige was ich zur Rute sagen kann, ist das sie ca. 1,97 ist und einen Holzgriff besitzt .





























die Penn habe ich mir extra nur für diese Rute geholt, aber gefällt mir doch nicht so daran


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2020)

Wunderschöne Rute, ich würde auf 60ziger Jahre tippen. Da würde die grüne Balzer M34 gut zu passen ( oder Mitchell 340), DAM. STANDARD wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Auf jeden Fall hast du einen tollen Einkauf gemacht, Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Dübel (2. Februar 2020)

Die ist ja in der Tat in einem unglaublich guten Zustand! Da hast du einen tollen Fang gemacht.
Praktikabel ist diese Rute wohl am ehesten als Bootsrute zum Schleppen?
Mein erster Gedanke zur passenden Rolle, und da hatte ich die Seite noch nicht nach unten gescrollt, eine DAM Super. Ist deine Super ein Zwei-Gang-Modell, oder was ist das für ein interessanter roter Flansch?
Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass eine DAM Ever Ready 4200, die ideale Rolle ist. Von der hab ich drei Stück. Ich ließe mich eventuell dazu überreden, eine zu einem vernünftigen Preis abzugeben.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da würde die grüne Balzer M34 gut zu passen




die hatte glaube ich mal hier jemand kurz vorgestellt(ich weiß nicht mehr wo) und ich bat ihm um ein Vergleichs Bild mit einer andern Rolle, und da sah sie mir leider viel zu klein aus, die hatte ich sofort auf dem Schirm


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2020)

Da Balzer ja schon immer zukaufte und nie etwas selber baute, tippe ich auf eine TOKOZ aus der Tschecherei!?


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2020)

Wenn du dafür eine groessere brauchst Mitchell 306 mit dem passenden Auerhahn. Die M 34 ist schon klein, da hast du recht.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ist deine Super ein Zwei-Gang-Modell





Dübel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass eine DAM Ever Ready 4200, die ideale Rolle ist.


die ist nicht so mein ding


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da Balzer ja schon immer zukaufte und nie etwas selber baute, tippe ich auf eine TOKOZ aus der Tschecherei!?


keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube von TOKOZ gibt es eine Waller Rolle die optisch 1A wäre(ähnlich der DAM Super), nur wenn sie mal in der Bucht sind, sind sie leider nicht mehr ganz so schön und gehen für ziemlich viel übern Tisch


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Februar 2020)

Tolle Rute. Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch auch von mir und daran denken; gespließte Ruten bewahrt man hängend auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Glückwunsch auch von mir und daran denken; gespließte Ruten bewahrt man hängend auf.
> 
> ...


Richtig, sonst hast du mal eine gerade Rute gehabt 

Gruß Jason


----------

